# Drilled out hole in concrete too big for tapcon screw



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Hole was drilled out slight too big for the tapcon screw to grip onto. How can I fix this? Can I just fill the hole with concrete epoxy and set the screw in the hole while the epoxy is curing? Or do I completely filled the hole and then drill it out again?

I have a tube of loctite PL max premium adhesive. Would that work?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you have some nylon string from a weed eater. Put a piece or two in with the screw.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Hard to say when you haven't told us what size tapcon you are using or what size hole you made. If you have 3/16 tapcons throw them as far as you can and use 1/4" tapcons. Otherwise try Neal's string shim trick.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

What are you trying to hold up with the Tapcon?


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Do you have some nylon string from a weed eater. Put a piece or two in with the screw.


Hmm interesting idea.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

XSleeper said:


> Hard to say when you haven't told us what size tapcon you are using or what size hole you made. If you have 3/16 tapcons throw them as far as you can and use 1/4" tapcons. Otherwise try Neal's string shim trick.


I am using using 1/4" tapcons.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Jim Port said:


> What are you trying to hold up with the Tapcon?


The screws are holding up a metal bracket bearing a good amount of weight.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You might also be able to just use a longer screw. 3/16 sds works well with 1/4" tapcons. But yeah, you could use concrete epoxy along with your tapcon.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

XSleeper said:


> You might also be able to just use a longer screw. 3/16 sds works well with 1/4" tapcons.


I can try that too. What about using some kind of adhesive or epoxy? I've used epoxy for anchoring bolts on ground. Would they work with wall screws?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RoofGator said:


> Hmm interesting idea.


Put a match stick sized piece of wood in the hole.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Piece of 14 ga copper wire.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Just one Tapcon hole drilled too big?
Any of the solutions, the wire, wood or trimmer line should work.
And you will know as you tighten it if it is holding.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> Just one Tapcon hole drilled too big?
> Any of the solutions, the wire, wood or trimmer line should work.
> And you will know as you tighten it if it is holding.


I think a second hole might be too big. I think the issue with using wires to thread the screws is that it won't fit through the metal bracket.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You would cut a short piece of wire. Insert it fully into the hole. Then drive the screw.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RoofGator said:


> I think a second hole might be too big. I think the issue with using wires to thread the screws is that it won't fit through the metal bracket.


Just cut a short piece and put in the hole passed the bracket. Everyone that has posted here has dealt with the same problem.


----------



## panofish (May 18, 2021)

There is an epoxy made for this very purpose. I used such an epoxy to anchor my shed. The strength is rated greater than the concrete. Just look for concrete anchor epoxy (or something like that). Then fill the hole with the epoxy and then you can push a bolt into the hole and wait for it to cure. Then you can use a nut on top of the bolt. You may need to actually make the hole even larger and find an appropriate bolt.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

There isn't a "perfect" solution.

One option is to abandon the hole and drill another hole through the metal bracket, through the concrete.

If that's not an option then the existing hole has to be reused.

You can try to get the same screw to bite by using some electrical wire, or tooth picks or zip ties. Kind of a hit and miss. More likely to work on solid concrete less likely with a block.

If it's not a block you can try a longer tapcon like instead of 1-1/4 try a 1-3/4 or 2-1/4.

You can also try a bigger screw. A 1/4 tapcon require a 3/16" hole. Simpsons make a concrete screw that is slightly bigger and uses a 1/4" hole. That may work on your oversized hole.

They also sell hammer set nails, Red Head makes one for 1/4" holes. That may work too. Of all the methods listed this is the one I have had the most success in fixing a spinning tapcon on a concrete block.

Or further enlarge that hole for a 1/4" lead anchor, and use a 1/4" bolt into the anchor instead.

Or use epoxy, real epoxy not JB Weld, it's expensive though. $20+ for one hole ouch...of course you can save it for future use but I have never been able to save a double tube epoxy once opened it gets messy.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Similar to the trimmer string, a plastic plug rawl may work.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve always gone to the nearest bush. Trimmed off a limb and inserted it in hole. Then put your screw in. Works fantastic! Been doing it since they first started making these screws. I don’t know of any time I’ve had to go back.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Soon maybe he will try any one of the ideas that would be free or less than $1 and tell us how easy that was or he will go spend $20 on some epoxy.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

OR just buy the next size bigger tapcon.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We've drilled many holes using tapcon screws. What I've found is the tapcon drill bit is different than others the same size. Using tapcon bits helped us tremendously.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Californiadecks said:


> We've drilled many holes using tapcon screws. What I've found is the tapcon drill bit is different than others the same size. Using tapcon bits helped us tremendously.


Would i be able to lash a small pole building 16x20 down with those?. They do make a bracket that cements right into the footing column but if its off a little you cant move it after the cement dries.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> We've drilled many holes using tapcon screws. What I've found is the tapcon drill bit is different than others the same size. Using tapcon bits helped us tremendously.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I have had the exact opposite experiences.

I stay away from Tapcon made bits.

Three years ago I had to install hurricane headers and tracks on concrete walls. Over 30 windows. The header had to be attached above the window into solid concrete tie beams. The bottom L track attached at the bottom to concrete blocks.

I used 1/4" low profile tapcon screws. Holes had to be drilled every six inches. I had to drill over 300 holes every day for about three days.

Bought several tapcon bits. I started to use a hammer drill, after about 100 holes I decided to switch to a SDS plus rotary hammer and the drilling was much faster despite a heavier tool.

The 1/4" SDS tapcon bit (actually 3/16") was $8 a piece. I bought two. Twenty holes later it snapped in two. Trued the second bit it lasted another 25 holes.

I bought two more tapcon bits. I also bought two Bosch 3/16" masonry bits for only $7 a piece. The tapcon bit snapped again after 20 or so holes. Switched to the Bosch bit, drilled over 200 holes with no issue whatsoever, until it got kind of dulled at the end of the day and I switched to the new bit. I finished the job with the Bosch bit.

Not only that, when I went to drive in the tapcon screws, the holes drilled by the tapcon bits were not as good, as every 20 or so holes I have one screw spinned on me, with Bosch bit drilled holes, one every 100 holes. This was done on solid and blocks. Over 1000 total holes in three days.

I eventually called Tapcon and asked them why their bits were seemingly inferior. They couldn't answer my questions but offered to send me replacement bits. I accepted but I never used their bits again.


----------



## panofish (May 18, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> I have had the exact opposite experiences.
> 
> I stay away from Tapcon made bits.
> ...


Mostly Agreed. Tapcons are great for light anchoring like a stud wall baseplate into concrete, but I wouldn't trust them for anything that needs real strength. They're brittle and the threads have relatively limited grip strength in the concrete. IMHO.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> I have had the exact opposite experiences.
> 
> I stay away from Tapcon made bits.
> 
> ...


sds?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

panofish said:


> Mostly Agreed. Tapcons are great for light anchoring like a stud wall baseplate into concrete, but I wouldn't trust them for anything that needs real strength. They're brittle and the threads have relatively limited grip strength in the concrete. IMHO.


The larger Tapcon such as 1/2" or 5/8" are approved and come with a ESR. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> I have had the exact opposite experiences.
> 
> I stay away from Tapcon made bits.
> 
> ...


I've drilled hundreds of holes with a tapcon bit and never broke one. I had no issue with quality of either bits. What I had issue with using Bosch was the size. They seem to be slightly bigger and I had issues with stripping. The Tapcons are slightly smaller in diameter.

I fastened this whole frame with Tapcons.


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I've drilled hundreds of holes with a tapcon bit and never broke one. I had no issue with quality of either bits. What I had issue with using Bosch was the size. They seem to be slightly bigger and I had issues with stripping.


On just that one project alone I drilled over 1000 holes in three days. Holes drilled with Bosch bits stripped about 1 for every 100 holes drilled, holes drilled with Tapcon bits I get one stripped about every 20-30 holes. This is for hollow block as well as solid concrete.

I just took out a 3/16" bosch bit and put it side by side with a Tapcon bit for 1/4" screw which is also 3/16", and measured both with a caliper, same tip size. As long as you use 3/16" bits for 1/4" Tapcon it should be the same hole size. I don't understand how can a 3/16" Tapcon bit be slightly smaller than a 3/16" any other brand including Bosch.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> On just that one project alone I drilled over 1000 holes in three days. Holes drilled with Bosch bits stripped about 1 for every 100 holes drilled, holes drilled with Tapcon bits I get one stripped about every 20-30 holes. This is for hollow block as well as solid concrete.
> 
> I just took out a 3/16" bosch bit and put it side by side with a Tapcon bit for 1/4" screw which is also 3/16", and measured both with a caliper, same tip size. As long as you use 3/16" bits for 1/4" Tapcon it should be the same hole size. I don't understand how can a 3/16" Tapcon bit be slightly smaller than a 3/16" any other brand including Bosch.


The hole is slightly smaller. Meaning the bit performs differently in an sds drill.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

From Tapcons website










Mike.
*___*


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Soon maybe he will try any one of the ideas that would be free or less than $1 and tell us how easy that was or he will go spend $20 on some epoxy.


I wanted to update what I eventually ended up doing a while ago. I got some thick copper wire, straightened it out, and inserted into the hole. Drilled the screw in and it was solid. It's not going anywhere! This solution will also allow me to remove the screw in the future. The epoxy solution would have been permanent.

Thanks for this suggestion!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RoofGator said:


> I wanted to update what I eventually ended up doing a while ago. I got some thick copper wire, straightened it out, and inserted into the hole. Drilled the screw in and it was solid. It's not going anywhere! This solution will also allow me to remove the screw in the future. The epoxy solution would have been permanent.
> 
> Thanks for this suggestion!


We pin to concrete all the time, same thing, just with nails.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> We pin to concrete all the time, same thing, just with nails.


What about for roof applications?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RoofGator said:


> What about for roof applications?


We don't see to many concrete roofs.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> We don't see to many concrete roofs.


I don't mean concrete roofs. I mean attaching framing/joists/etc to concrete walls.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RoofGator said:


> I don't mean concrete roofs. I mean attaching framing/joists/etc to concrete walls.


1 1/2" galvanized hanger nails with nylon trimmer string in a 3/16 hole


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would use the next size larger Tapcon.


----------



## RoofGator (Apr 27, 2021)

Old Thomas said:


> I would use the next size larger Tapcon.


The hole in the metal plate wouldn't have taken it


----------

